# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Klio [Κλειώ, Κέρκυρα]

## CORFU

Φιλε Εspesso,το Κλειο πρεπει να ειναι το παλιο Κερκυρα.Ετσι δεν ειναι? Πολλα χρονια Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα,και μετα Ριο-Αντιρριο.

----------


## nautikos

> Φιλε Εspesso,το Κλειο πρεπει να ειναι το παλιο Κερκυρα.Ετσι δεν ειναι? Πολλα χρονια Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα,και μετα Ριο-Αντιρριο.


Πολυ σωστα, αυτο ειναι :Very Happy:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Φιλε CORFU,εκανα μια βολτα στο διαδικτυο και βρηκα αυτη τη φωτο.πρεπει να ειναι απο τα μερη σας.Sorry αν την εχετε ξανανεβασει,δεν την ειδα στο forum.

----------


## CORFU

δεν την εχω ξανα δει αλλα ειναι πολυ παλια,ειναι αφιξη στο παλιο λιμανι τηs Kερκυραs

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CLIO στο λιμανι της γλυφας σημερα το μεσημερι

clio (2).JPG
Για τους tasos @@@ & Thanasis 89

CLIO

clioup.jpg

για τους tasos @@@ & Thanasis 89

CLIO στην γλυφα

clio.JPG


Για τους tasos @@@ & Thanasis 89

----------


## Tasos@@@

Aπαιχτος Κωστη!Α Π Α Ι Χ Τ Ο Σ !!!ωραιο το βαπορακι,ευχαριστουμε που μας το θυμησες γιατι ειχαμε καιρο να το δουμε!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο Κώστα ! Έγραψες ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Θα την απέλαυσες την βόλτα !

----------


## CORFU

gia mena kamia afierosi gia to proin Kerkyra. Diko moy karabi file Ben

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν το ηξερα οτι ηταν το πρωην κερκυρα φιλε corfu

----------


## JIMMARG75

Το ΚΛΕΙΩ στον Αγιόκαμπο από ψηλά.
ΚΛΕΙΩ.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

> αγοραστηκε στο τογκο η στο πρασινο ακρωτηρι γιατι στο αις εχει πορεια για μιντελο...


Να ήταν ένα θέμα με πολλές σελίδες.......να πω που να τις διαβάσει όλες. 
Αλλά στην αμέσως προηγούμενη σελίδα, ο φίλος Espresso Venezia τα έχει γράψει όλα. 
Αρα το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι...... ορισμένοι φίλοι δεν διαβάζουν τίποτε για το πλοίο που γράφουν και απλά γράφουν αυτό που θέλουν ......... έτσι για να γράψουν.

----------


## express adonis

τωρα το διαβασα πιο προσεκτικα κ εκανα περιττη ερωτηση.... :Apologetic: ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαζεύοντας παλαιές φωτο μου (απο φίλμ) βρήκα αυτή. 
Εχθές έφυγε για το μεγαλύτερο ταξίδι του και εύχομαι να έχει καλά ταξίδια.
Εδώ σε φωτο του 2005 τραβηγμένη στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Σε πρώτο πλάνο έχει ξεκινήσει η κατασκευή του Θεολόγος Β (e.x. ILOVIK), αριστερά φαίνετε το Κέρκυρα με σβησμένα τα γράμματα, αλλά φαίνετε το όνομα ανάγλυφο, είναι η εποχή που αγοράστηκε για να γίνει Κλειώ και δίπλα του το Ιωάννης Π αν δεν κάνω λάθος (e.x Angel Gabriel) που έφυγε απο Ελλάδα τότε. 
Για ολους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΚΛΕΙΩ 49 (ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ 2005).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mεγάλο ταξίδι στα "πέρατα της γης", και ποιός άραγε (τουλάχιστον από εμάς) δεν θα ήθελε να το κάνει..... Να πλεύσεις στην Μεσόγειο, το Γιβραλτάρ, τις δυτικές ακτές της Αφρικής και τα Κανάρια νησιά, να κροσάρεις τον Ατλαντικό ωκεανό και να περάσεις την διώρυγα του Παναμά, να βρεθείς στον Ειρηνικό ωκεανό και να κατέβεις τις ακτές της νότιας Αμερικής, με τελικό σου προορισμό την εξωτική Παταγονία στη Χιλή.....

Το ταξίδι του _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ - ΚΛΕΙΩ_ στον παρακάτω χάρτη, για να έχουμε και μία εικόνα για το τι μιλάμε. Νομίζω είναι περιττό να εξηγήσω που βρίσκεται η Ελλαδίτσα μας, το Γιβραλτάρ, η Αφρική, η νότια Αμερική. Η πορεία του πλοίου με κόκκινη γραμμή, και σε κύκλους κάποιες επεξηγήσεις. Στον κύκλο _1_ τα Κανάρια νησιά όπου συνήθως ανεφοδιάζονται τα πλοία που πρόκειται να κροσάρουν τον Ατλαντικό, στον κύκλο _2_ το νησί Mindelo (νησιά Cape Verde) που εκπέμπει ως πρώτο του προορισμό το πλοίο, στον κύκλο _3_ η διώρυγα του Παναμά και στον _4_ ο τελικός προορισμός, το Puerto Montt στην Παταγονία της Χιλής.

World_map.jpg

Καλό ταξίδι στα "πέρατα της γης" μικρή Ελληνική παντόφλα της Κέρκυρας, του Ρίου, του Ευβοικού, του Αιγαίου.

----------


## despo

Πολύ παραστατικός ο χάρτης με την πορεία του πλοίου στην ... άλλη άκρη του κόσμου. Και πράγματι πολύ ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν κανείς να κάνει όλο αυτό το ταξείδι, που σίγουρα θα έχει παρα πολλούς σταθμούς για ανεφοδιασμούς και την απαραίτητη ξεκούραση του πληρώματος. Ομως στους τόσο άγριους καιρούς που σίγουρα θα συναντήσει το καραβάκι, πόσο ευχάριστη θα μπορούσε να είναι η διαβίωση του όποιουδήποτε ''συνοδού'' που υποτίθεται θα ήθελε να συμπορευτεί μαζί του ;

----------


## Stefanos13

Κατατοπιστικότατος ο χάρτης φίλε *Espresso Venezia.* Πραγματικός άθλος το ταξίδι που έχει να κάνει η όμορφη _Κλειώ_ μας!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Mεγάλο ταξίδι στα "πέρατα της γης", και ποιός άραγε (τουλάχιστον από εμάς) δεν θα ήθελε να το κάνει.....





> Ομως στους τόσο άγριους καιρούς που σίγουρα θα συναντήσει το καραβάκι, πόσο ευχάριστη θα μπορούσε να είναι η διαβίωση του όποιουδήποτε ''συνοδού'' που υποτίθεται θα ήθελε να συμπορευτεί μαζί του ;


Έχετε δίκιο. Δεν θα έπρεπε να γενικεύσω ή και να προκαταλάβω. Μιλώντας λοιπόν προσωπικά για εμένα, θα ήθελα να κάνω αυτό το ταξίδι με αυτό το πλοίο, ως συνοδός βέβαια μιας και δεν είμαι ναυτικός, έστω και αν αυτό είχε μεγάλο οικονομικό κόστος. Όσο για το πόσο ευχάριστη θα ήταν η διαβίωση, τι τα θέλετε, η ευχαρίστηση είναι κάτι το υποκειμενικό και δεν ανευρίσκεται πάντα στα "εύκολα".

----------


## despo

Για την διαβίωση δεν εννοώ φυσικά σε καμμία περίπτωση την παραμονή σε ''ιδιόκτητη'' καμπίνα η' το φαγητό, αλλά την αντιμετώπιση των καιρικών συνθηκών απο ένα μικρό πλοίο. Φυσικά και δεν μπορεί να ζητάει κανείς τις οποιεσδήποτε ανέσεις !

----------


## pantelis2009

> Έχετε δίκιο. Δεν θα έπρεπε να γενικεύσω ή και να προκαταλάβω. Μιλώντας λοιπόν προσωπικά για εμένα, θα ήθελα να κάνω αυτό το ταξίδι με αυτό το πλοίο, ως συνοδός βέβαια μιας και δεν είμαι ναυτικός, έστω και αν αυτό είχε μεγάλο οικονομικό κόστος. Όσο για το πόσο ευχάριστη θα ήταν η διαβίωση, τι τα θέλετε, η ευχαρίστηση είναι κάτι το υποκειμενικό και δεν ανευρίσκεται πάντα στα "εύκολα".


Και γώ μέσα θα ήμουν και θα μου άρεσε πολύ ή αυτό το ταξίδι ή με τον Παντοκράτωρα στην Ινδονησία, αλλά το οικονομικό............. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κλειώ σε μία ώρα θα είναι στη Μεσσίνα. Δεν ξέρω αν σταματήσουν για ξεκούραση - ανεφοδιασμό. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά Παντελή. Αυτήν την ώρα περνάει το στενό στα ανοιχτά της Μεσσίνα, και όπως φαίνεται προτιμήθηκε το πέρασμα της Σικελίας από τα βόρεια και όχι από τα νότια όπως είχα υποθέσει στον χάρτη που είχα παραθέσει με την πορεία του πλοίου προς την Χιλή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τουλάχιστον η χθεσινή του πορεία έδειχνε ότι θα ακολουθούσε την πορεία σου. Τώρα γιατί άλλαξε ......οι ίδιοι ξέρουν.

ΚΛΕΙΩ 50 11-05-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ναι πράγματι. Από την στιγμή που επιλέχθηκε να πάει από τα νότια της Πελοποννήσου, η "λογική" συνέχεια της πορείας έδειχνε να είναι από τα νότια της Σικελίας. Αν είχε επιλεχθεί ο ισθμός και ο Κορινθιακός κόλπος τότε θα ήταν "λογική" η επιλογή του στενού της Μεσσίνας και το πέρασμα της Σικελίας από βόρεια.

----------


## geo1981

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΟ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΖΟΡΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΓΙΒΡΑΛΤΑΡ ΠΙΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ 4 ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΣ 7ΑΡΑΚΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ......ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΟ....ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΜΕ :Apologetic:

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Εντάξει το οτι πάει με 4 μίλια δεν σημαίνει απαρέτητα οτι το εμποδίζει ο καιρός...άλλωστε το συγκεκρυμένο πλοία είναι το μόνο που δεν φοβάμε οτι θα έχει πρόβλημα...πάντα ήταν πολύ καλό στον καιρό και δεν είχε δημιουργηθεί ποτέ πρόβλημα...μπορεί να το κάνουν για οικονομία...

----------


## leo85

Ότι και να είναι καλά ταξίδια να έχει και να φτάσει με το κάλο στον προορισμό του.

----------


## geo1981

ΜΕ 2.7 ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ....ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΑΕΙ Α ΑΠΑΓΙΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΜΕΡΙΑΣ Κ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ''ΧΤΥΠΑ''  :Apologetic:

----------


## Stefanos13

Καλύτερα να αράξει στην Αλμερία και να περιμένει να καλυτερεύσει ο καιρός γιατί από τον 1 κόμβο όλο το απόγευμα που το παρατηρούσα πήγε στους 2.. Έτσι δε θα φτάσει ούτε σ'έναν χρόνο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ΜΕ 2.7 ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ....ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΑΕΙ Α ΑΠΑΓΙΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΜΕΡΙΑΣ Κ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ''ΧΤΥΠΑ''


Ένα πλοίο που θέλει να "απαγγιάσει" πηγαίνει πολύ κοντά (δίπλα) στις ακτές, αλλιώς μεσοπέλαγα δεν "απαγγιάζει". Το _ΚΛΕΙΩ_ πράγματι έκοψε ταχύτητα και κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησε στο ύψος της Αλμερίας (Ισπανία) αλλά πολύ μακριά, και από τον κόλπο και πολύ περισσότερο από τις κοντινότερες ακτές. Την περίπτωση να επρόκειτο για κάποιον ανεφοδιασμό (από κάποιο μπανκεράδικο) την αποκλείουμε ???

Σημ. Ναυτικοί το πάνε στη Χιλή, και το πλοίο έχει προετοιμαστεί για το ταξίδι (σφράγισμα καταπέλτη κλπ). Άμα ήταν να σταμάταγε στο καθένα "γεμάτο 7αράκι" σε Μεσόγειο, Ατλαντικό και Ειρηνικό, θα έφτανε στη Χιλή το 2016. Έχω δει παντόφλες - φορτηγά να ταξιδεύουν στο Αιγαίο με απαγορευτικό για μεγάλα επιβατηγά, με 8 και 9 μποφόρ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει δώσει οχτάρι πουνέντη ή γαρμπή


WOMQ50 LFPW 181738
 WARNING ON METAREA 3, METEO-FRANCE
 WARNING NR 223, SATURDAY 18 MAY 2013 AT 1735 UTC

GENERAL SYNOPSIS, SATURDAY 18 AT 12 UTC.

 LOW 1000 OVER SOUTHWEST OF FRANCE FILLING SLOWLY AND EXPECTED 1008 OVER NORTHEAST OF FRANCE BY 19/12 UTC. ASSOCIATED THUNDERY DISTURBANCE OVER BASIN, MAINLY IN NORTH. 

*ALBORAN, PALOS. 
CONTINUING TO 19/00 UTC. WEST OR SOUTHWEST AT TIMES 8. GUSTS.*

  ALGER. 
CONTINUING TO 19/00 UTC. SOUTHWEST OCCASIONALLY 8. GUSTS.  

TUNISIE. 
CONTINUING TO 19/00 UTC. WEST OR NORTHWEST AT TIMES 8, TEMPORARILY SOUTH NEAR SICILY. GUSTS.

  CARBONARA. 
CONTINUING TO 18/21 UTC. SOUTH TEMPORARILY 8 IN FAR SOUTHEAST. GUSTS.,

  LIPARI. 
CONTINUING TO 19/00 UTC. SOUTHEAST LOCALLY 8 IN SOUTH. SEVERE GUSTS.

Πάνε με τον καιρί κόντρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Κλειώ μετά απο 12 μέρες και αφού διέσχισε όλη τη Μεσόγειο, πέρασε το Γιβραλτάρ και βγήκε στον Ατλαντικό.
Εύχομαι καλή συνέχει, γιατί ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς ακόμη.
Εδώ το ΚΛΕΙΩ ποζάρει στις 25-03-2013 όταν ήταν στο Καματερό. Για όλους τους μονόπλωρους φίλους.

ΚΛΕΙΩ 39 25-03-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έχει φτάσει ήδη στα Κανάρια νησιά και συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του για τον πρώτο αναφερόμενο προορισμό του, το νησί Μιντέλο (Cabo Verde).

----------


## SteliosK

> Το πλοίο έχει φτάσει ήδη στα Κανάρια νησιά και συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του για τον πρώτο αναφερόμενο προορισμό του, το νησί Μιντέλο (Cabo Verde).


Eυχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Εspresso Venezia.
Καλή συνέχεια στο μακρινό ταξίδι της όμορφης Κλειώς!

----------


## Stefanos13

Με βάση το τελευταίο στίγμα του πριν κανα 5 ώρες, η λογική λέει ότι έχει φτάσει στον προσωρινό προορισμό του στο Μίντελο. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όχι ακόμα, είναι νωρίς. Αν διατηρήσει την ίδια ταχύτητα που εκπέμπει αυτήν την ώρα στο AIS (9.1 Knots) θα φτάσει στο Μιντέλο ξημερώματα Δευτέρας (αύριο).

----------


## Stefanos13

Όντως είναι πολύ νωρίς όπως το βλέπω και σήμερα. Και με καλές ταχύτητες που πάει πάλι θέλει αρκετό δρόμο ακόμα!!!

----------


## geo1981

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΙΝΔΕΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΡΣΑΡΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι έμαθα, και το μεταφέρω με  την ανάλογη επιφύλαξη μιας και η πορεία του πλοίου δεν εμφανίζεται στο AIS, μάλλον το _ΚΛΕΙΩ_ επέλεξε διαφορετική πορεία από αυτή που μας είχαν συνηθίσει έως τώρα να ακολουθούν άλλες παντόφλες μας που είχαν πουληθεί στη Χιλή. Δεν θα περάσει από την διώρυγα του Παναμά, αλλά θα κατέβει τον Ατλαντικό παράλληλα με τις ανατολικές ακτές της Βραζιλίας και της Αργεντινής, θα περάσει από την Γη του Πυρός (Tierra del Fuego) στο νοτιότερο άκρο της νότιας Αμερικής και θα ανέβει τον Ειρηνικό πάντα με τελικό προορισμό το Πουέρτο Μοντ της Χιλής.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν το κάνει αυτό Γιώργο, θα είναι το πρώτο που θα κάνει αυτό το πέρασμα. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με την έκδοση Distances Between Ports (Pub. 151) είναι από το Γιβραλτάρ στην Πούντα Αρένας στο στενό του Μαγγελάνου είναι 6.352 ναυτικά μίλια και από εκεί μέχρι το Πουέρτο Μοντ είναι 992 ναυτικά μίλια δηλαδή σύνολο 7.344 ναυτικά μίλια.

Από το Γιβραλτάρ μέχρι τον Πάναμα είναι 4.351 ναυτικά μίλια και από εκεί μέχρι το Πουέρτο Μοντ είναι 3.177 ναυτικά μίλια, σύνολο 7.528 μίλια.

Δηλαδή κερδίζουν περίπου ένα μερόνυχτο ταξιδιού (με 9 κόμβους) και δεν έχουν τις καθυστερήσεις για να περάσουν το κανάλι. Όπως βλέπουμε στον πλοηγικό χάρτη του νοτίου Ατλαντικού *εδώ* βγάζει καιρούς (ειδικα΄αν δούμε στο τετράγωνο πάνω αριστερά την πιθανότητα για θύελλα).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα υποθέσω Παναγιώτη ότι τα 4.351 ναυτικά μίλια από το Γιβραλτάρ μέχρι τον Πάναμα είναι η "ελάχιστη απόσταση" ??? Εννοώ είναι η απόσταση σε ευθεία πορεία ??? Ρωτάω διότι όπως έχουμε δει στο παρελθόν και άλλες παντόφλες μας, βγαίνοντας από το Γιβραλτάρ στον Ατλαντικό είχαν ακολουθήσει νοτιοδυτική πορεία κοντά στις ακτές της Δυτικής Αφρικής, και για να ανεφοδιαστούν με καύσιμα στα Κανάρια νησιά, αλλά κυρίως για να είναι σε κοντινότερη απόσταση από τις ακτές της νότιας Αμερικής κατά το κροσάρισμα του Ατλαντικού. Οπότε όπως είναι λογικό τα ναυτικά μίλια από το Γιβραλτάρ μέχρι τον Πάναμα γινόντουσαν περισσότερα.

Στην περίπτωση μάλιστα του ΚΛΕΙΩ, το πλοίο επέλεξε να ανεφοδιαστεί με καύσιμα πολύ νοτιότερα από τα Κανάρια νησιά, στο νησί Μιντέλο (Cabo Verde) στο ύψος περίπου της Σενεγάλης, φεύγοντας δε από εκεί διατήρησε νότια πορεία (και όχι δυτική) για αρκετό διάστημα μέχρι που χάθηκε από το σύστημα AIS. Όπως λοιπόν ελπίζω όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε, αν παρ' όλα αυτά τελικά επιλεχτεί το πέρασμα του ΚΛΕΙΩ στον Ειρηνικό μέσω της διώρυγας του Παναμά, τα ναυτικά μίλια της απόστασης Γιβραλτάρ - Παναμά - Πουέρτο Μοντ θα έχουν αυξηθεί κατά πολύ περισσότερο από τα 7.528, σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αντίθεση βέβαια με τα (στάνταρ) 7.344 ναυτικά μίλια της απόστασης Γιβραλτάρ - Πούντα Αρένας (στενό του Μαγγελάνου) - Πουέρτο Μοντ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι η συντομότερη ασφαλής πλεύση (ορθοδρομίες* που δεν περνάνε από πάγους, ή μεικτή πλεύση) μπορεί να είναι και μεγαλύτερη διαδρομή που διανύει μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από κάποια άλλη αν σε αυτή τη διαδρομή υπάρχουν ευνοϊκά θαλάσσια ρεύματα. Μπορούμε να δούμε τη διαδρομή από Γιβραλτάρ στον Πάναμα στην πρώτη σελίδα του πλοηγικού χάρτη *εδώ* (έιναι για τον Ιούνιο) το δείχνει ορθοδρομία μέχρι το πέρασμα της Ανεγκάντα (Anegada pass) στις Παρθένους Νήσους και λοξοδρομία από εκεί μέχρι τον Πάναμα, η συνολική απόσταση που προκύπτει είναι περιπου η ίδια που δίνει και η έκδοση Distances Between Ports (Pub. 151).

Προφανώς ένα βαπόρι μπορεί να  παρεκλίνει από την συντομότερη πλεύση για να πάρει πετρέλαια ή άλλα στόρια για να αποφύγει φουρτούνες κ.λπ..

*Επειδή η γη έιναι στρογγυλή η συντομότερη διαδρομή δεν έιναι η ευθέεία όπως τη βλέπουμε στο χάρτη αλλά αυτή που ακολουθή άνα μέγιστο κύκλο της γης, αυτή η διαδρομή λέγεται ορθοδρομία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αφού δεν έιναι κοντά σε κάποιο επίγειο δέκτη AIS το μόνο στοιχείο είναι το στίγμα που στέλνει στο δορυφόρο του LRIT (έχουμε συζητήσει *εδώ* για αυτό). 
Όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ* στις 12:12 το μεσημέρι ώρα Ελάδας ήταν στο στίγμα -24.5166° / -40.9868° δηλαδή 24° 19,53' Ν 040° 47,73' Δ και όπως βλέπουμε παρακάτω περνά ανοιχτά (περίπου 150 μίλια) από το Ρίο.
klio.jpg
Πηγή χάρτη

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον κόπο που μπήκες να βρεις τα στοιχεία που επιβεβαιώνουν την "πρωτότυπη" πορεία που επέλεξε το _ΚΛΕΙΩ_ στο ταξίδι του προς την Χιλή.

Μου ακούγεται τόσο "παράξενο" αλλά και μαγικό συνάμα μία Ελληνική παντόφλα να περνάει έστω και στα ανοιχτά του Ρίο Ντε Τζανέιρο και της Βραζιλίας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το νέο στίγμα που δίνει είναι -24.7186° / -41.1740° δηλαδή 24°43,12' Ν 041° 10,44' Δ. Οπότε έχει διανύσει περίπου 31 ναυτικά μίλια με πορεία 221° αληθή.
Στον παρακάτω χάρτη βλέπουμε τα δύο στίγματα και την προέκταση της πορείας για περίπου 900 μίλια μέχρι το πλάτος περίπου του Μοντεβιντέο.
klio2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *ΚΛΕΙΩ* άφησε πίσω του την Βραζιλία και τις έστω σε μακρινή απόσταση ακτές της, και σήμερα πλέει στα ανοιχτά των ακτών της Ουρουγουάης και του Μοντεβιδέο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αφού δεν έιναι κοντά σε κάποιο επίγειο δέκτη AIS το μόνο στοιχείο είναι  το στίγμα που στέλνει στο δορυφόρο του LRIT (έχουμε συζητήσει *εδώ* για αυτό).


Πρίν τρεις ημέρες, το μεσημέρι της _15ης Ιουνίου_, το πλοίο ήρθε (επιτέλους) κοντά σε κάποιο επίγειο δέκτη AIS, και μας έδωσε ένα πολύτιμο στίγμα από τις ανατολικές ακτές της νοτίου Αμερικής, στο ύψος του Μοντεβιδέο της Ουρουγουάης και του Μπουένος Άιρες της Αργεντινής. Σε κόκκινο κύκλο, ο τελικός του προορισμός, το Puerto Montt της Χιλής.

AIS.jpg

Με ένα προχειρότατο υπολογισμό μέσω του _"Distance to..."_ μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε (επαναλαμβάνω πολύ πρόχειρα και χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε το αν π.χ. σταματήσει για ανεφοδιασμό κάπου ενδιάμεσα), ότι θα βρίσκεται στο Puerto Montt στο πρώτο πενθήμερο του Ιουλίου.




> Τέλος, οι πρώτες πληροφορίες, και από έγκυρη πηγή, λένε ότι το _ΚΛΕΙΩ_ αγοράστηκε από την _Naviera Parentes_ που έχει πάρει επίσης από την χώρα μας και το _ΓΛΥΦΑ - ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ_, και όχι από την _Naviera Austral_ που πρόσφατα αγόρασε το _ΘΑΣΟΣ VII - JACAF_. Βέβαια, όλα στα ίδια μέρη μαζί θα ταξιδεύουν, στη Παταγονία της νότιας Χιλής.


Τρεις μήνες μετά το παραπάνω ποστ, η επιβεβαίωση έρχεται σήμερα μέσω του equasis :

_ISM Manager : NAVIERA PAREDES-CHL  --   Parcela 1, Chamiza, 5480000 Puerto Montt, Chile  --  (since 02/05/2013)_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μαγικό ταξίδι του _ΚΛΕΙΩ_ "στα πέρατα του κόσμου", αλλά και πρωτότυπο συνάμα λόγω της πορείας που επέλεξε, φτάνει απόψε το βράδυ στο τέλος του. Ελάχιστα απέχει πλέον από το Πουέρτο Μοντ όπου αναμένεται να καταπλεύσει απόψε γύρω στις 23.00 ώρα Ελλάδος. Το παρακάτω screenshot μας το δείχνει μόλις πριν λίγα λεπτά.

KLIO_30-06-2013.jpg

Όπως ακριβώς μας τα είχε πει ο Παναγιώτης πριν πολλές ημέρες,




> Σύμφωνα με την έκδοση Distances Between Ports  (Pub. 151) είναι από το Γιβραλτάρ στην Πούντα Αρένας στο στενό του  Μαγγελάνου είναι 6.352 ναυτικά μίλια και από εκεί μέχρι το Πουέρτο Μοντ  είναι 992 ναυτικά μίλια δηλαδή σύνολο 7.344 ναυτικά μίλια.


το πλοίο πέρασε από την Πούντα Αρένας στο στενό του  Μαγγελάνου, όπου και παρέμεινε για ανεφοδιασμό επί δύο ημέρες (24 - 26 Ιουνίου), και από εκεί συνέχισε για Πουέρτο Μοντ, μέσα από ένα δαίδαλο μικρών και μεγάλων νησιών και καναλιών όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στο παρακάτω screenshot.

AIS_2.jpg

Τέλος, να δούμε όλη την μεγάλη πορεία του από την Ελλάδα μέχρι την Χιλή, η οποία διήρκησε ακριβώς πενηντατρείς (53) ημέρες (9 Μαίου - 30 Ιουνίου). Στο _1_ το νησί Μιντέλο όπου έκανε τον πρώτο ανεφοδιασμό, στο _2_ η Πούντα Αρένας, και στο _3_ το Πουέρτο Μοντ.

World Map.jpg

----------


## basi

Μπράβο στο πλήρωμα και στο πλοίο .

Προφανώς το ταξίδι των τελευταίων ημερών μέσα από τα νησάκια θα ήταν μιά χαλάρωση γιά αυτούς μετά το κροσσάρισμα του ωκεανού .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και αφού παρακολουθήσαμε με .....συνεχείς ανταποκρίσεις όλο του το υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι, να μην το δούμε και στις πρώτες του εικόνες από το Πουέρτο Μοντ ???

Σε _1_, _2_, μόλις χθεσινές από το marinetraffic και τον γνωστό Manfred Siebald που έχει φωτογραφήσει και άλλες δικές μας παντόφλες στη Χιλή. Ταλαιπωρημένο βέβαια αρκετά το πλοίο, από το μεγάλο του ταξίδι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να .......έφαγε καλά στο ταξίδι αν δούμε τις σκουριές και το χρώμα που έχει φύγει. Όταν έφυγε ήταν πεντακάθαρο και φρεσκοβαμένο.
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει.

----------


## Stefanos13

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι καταπονήθηκε από ένα τέτοιο μεγάλο ταξίδι και αυτό είναι οφθαλμοφανές. Αυτό που με φοβίζει είναι ότι δε θα το ξαναδούμε ποτέ τόσο καλοβαμμένο και καλοδιατηρημένο... Μακάρι να διαψευστώ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Οι συμπάθειες δεν κρύβονται. Και είναι αλήθεια ότι θεωρώ το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ - ΚΛΕΙΩ_ μία από τις ωραιότερες κλασσικές παντόφλες που έχουν κατασκευαστεί ποτέ στην χώρα μας.

Ας θυμηθούμε λοιπόν (και να την παραθέσουμε και στο παρόν θέμα του πλοίου, πιστεύω δεν θα έχει αντίρρηση ο φίλος _JIMMARG75_), μία καταπληκτική φωτό που είχε ανεβάσει στο θέμα _Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Γλύφα - Αγιόκαμπος_ πριν μερικά χρόνια. Το πλοίο ως _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ ακόμα και με τα παλιά του χρώματα στο Βαθύκοιλο, δίπλα στη Γλύφα, λογικά μόλις είχε αγοραστεί από τις "Γραμμές Ευβοικού" και κάπου στα τέλη του 2005, αφού όπως γνωρίζουμε : 




> Μετονομάστηκε σε _ΚΛΕΙΩ_ τον Νοέμβριο του _2005_.


100_0731.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _Lome_ βέβαια είναι το νέο (και προσωρινό) λιμάνι νηολόγησης του _ΚΛΕΙΩ_. Και για να μην γίνει καμμία "σύνηθης παρεξήγηση" για το που πουλήθηκε το πλοίο μιας και η ...συμπαθής χώρα του _Togo_ και το λιμάνι του το _Lome_ βρίσκονται στη δυτική Αφρική, να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι κάτι παρόμοιο είχε γίνει και με το _ΘΑΣΟΣ VII_ όταν πουλήθηκε επίσης στη Χιλή. Είχε φύγει από την χώρα μας με σημαία St. Vincent και λιμάνι νηολόγησης το Kingstown, και ύψωσε σημαία Χιλής πέντε μήνες σχεδόν αργότερα.


Με νέα σημαία _Χιλής_ πλέον το _ΚΛΕΙΩ_, ή αν προτιμάτε _KLIO_ (δια το τυπικόν του πράγματος).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μόλις χθεσινή φωτογραφία, και το _ΚΛΕΙΩ_ αποχαιρετά το 2013 στα μαγευτικά κανάλια της Παταγονίας, στη Χιλή.

ShipSpotting.com

© Ruben Vega

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Eξαιρετικό εύρημα!! μπράβο στον φωτογράφο και σε σένα που μας την έδωσες!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις 03/07/2013 έφτασε στη Χιλή όπως μας έδειξε σε προηγούμενο ποστ, ο φίλος Γιώργος (Espresso Venezia) και μετά την ωραία φωτο πιο πάνω ας το δούμε πριν 4 χρόνια και 1 μήνα όταν συναντιόταν με το Αιδηψός ανοικτά από τον Αγιόκαμπο. 
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει εκεί που βρίσκεται. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΚΛΕΙΩ 10 01-07-2010.jpg
ΚΛΕΙΩ  01-07-2010

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ταξιδάκι με το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ - ΚΛΕΙΩ_ στα εξωτικά τοπία της Παταγονίας, στη Χιλή. Τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο (31/01/2014),

flickr_Helena Fitzek_31-01-2014.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr_Helena Fitzek_

και Φεβρουάριο (08/02/2014). Προσέξτε στη φωτό ότι έχουν δημιουργηθεί και πάλι ανοίγματα στο πίσω μέρος του διαδρόμου επιβατών, εκεί που είχε "κλείσει" το πλοίο όταν δούλευε ως φορτηγό στο Αιγαίο.

flickr_Roberto Nieri_08-02-2014.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr_Roberto Nieri_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νάτο και πάλι το όμορφο _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ - ΚΛΕΙΩ_ στα φιορδ της εξωτικής Παταγονίας στην Χιλή. Μετέφερε οκτώ (8) θρυλικά αυτοκίνητα MG τα οποία συμμετείχαν στο _"MG Pan American Highway 2015"_ τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο (2015). Μεταφέρω από την περιγραφή του event :

_"15 January Day 6 - Hornepiren   to Caleta Gonzalo - 93 kms / 58ml  
__A day of Ferry Crossings. …so not the short days travel as the kms/mileage shows!
_
_9,00 am embarked  on a large ferry ‘Klio’ haveing said fond farewell  to Guy and Andrea and crazily waved as the ferry left the slipway at  Hornepirenat 10.00 am  for the approx 3 hour journey through Chile  fjords to Leptepu.
There must be 40 vehichles on board plus a huge tourist bus, various  trucks and our eight MGs! . Pretty ferry trip and time went surprisingly  quickly. Maybe a good time to relax!" 

_dscn0372.jpg__dscn0378.jpg__dscn0431.jpg
_ΧΙΛΗ - ΠΑΤΑΓΟΝΙΑ - Ιανουάριος 2015_

----------


## γλυφα

συναναντη σημερα 2 καραβιων που δουλεψανε στη χωρα μας κ στην ΓΛΥΦΑ.καπου στην μακρινη ΧΙΛΗ.το ΓΛΥΦΑ κ τωρα μελλινα ιιι μαζι με το κλειω

----------


## sotos89

Και ένα βιντεάκι απο το όμορφο Κλειώ που αλλού στην μακρινή Χιλή.https://youtu.be/uX7KOp2xDFM?t=94 .Ειναι λίγο μεγάλο αλλά εξερευνεί  σχεδόν όλο το πλοίο πάντα βέβαια με την ΄΄μελωδική΄΄ συνοδεία των μηχανών του!!!

----------


## avvachrist

Χαλασμός από τις μηχανές του πραγματικά!!!

----------


## sotos89

Φίλε avvachrist αν παρατηρησεις στο 1.10 περιπου που πλησιαζει ο επιβάτης στην πορτα απο το μηχανοστάσιο ακούγεται ισα ισα ενα ''τσικ''  ''τσικ'' απο τις βαλβίδες  στις μηχανές του (μην ακούγεται και περισσότερο ο εξαερισμός) αλλα λίγο μετά στο 1.20 ακούγεται πολύ περισσότερο απο τις εξατμίσεις του.Οι SKL και γενικά οι τουμπαριστές δεν χαρακτηρίζονται απο δυνατό θόρυβο διοτι ειναι 4αβαλβιδες (σε καθε κυλινδρο δυο μπρός δυο πίσω) και γενικα ανεβάζουν λίγες στροφές μεχρι 400 .Βέβαια σε πολλά πλοία μου έχει τύχει να κάνει θόρυβο απέξω και στο μηχανοστάσιο να ακούγονται πολύ λιγότερο κυρίως σε πλοία με τουμπαριστές.Πάντος ο θόρυβος είναι απολαυση απο τέτοια πλοία..... :Nevreness:

----------


## avvachrist

> Φίλε avvachrist αν παρατηρησεις στο 1.10 περιπου που πλησιαζει ο επιβάτης στην πορτα απο το μηχανοστάσιο ακούγεται ισα ισα ενα ''τσικ''  ''τσικ'' απο τις βαλβίδες  στις μηχανές του (μην ακούγεται και περισσότερο ο εξαερισμός) αλλα λίγο μετά στο 1.20 ακούγεται πολύ περισσότερο απο τις εξατμίσεις του.Οι SKL και γενικά οι τουμπαριστές δεν χαρακτηρίζονται απο δυνατό θόρυβο διοτι ειναι 4αβαλβιδες (σε καθε κυλινδρο δυο μπρός δυο πίσω) και γενικα ανεβάζουν λίγες στροφές μεχρι 400 .Βέβαια σε πολλά πλοία μου έχει τύχει να κάνει θόρυβο απέξω και στο μηχανοστάσιο να ακούγονται πολύ λιγότερο κυρίως σε πλοία με τουμπαριστές.Πάντος ο θόρυβος είναι απολαυση απο τέτοια πλοία.....


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου. Δεν το διατύπωσα εγώ σωστά. Τον χαλασμό από τις εξατμίσεις του εννοούσα κι εγώ. Και πραγματικά οι SKL κελαηδάνε στα δικά μας αυτιά. Στους απλούς επιβάτες όμως που δεν έχουν το δικό μας κόλλημα μάλλον τους πιάνει πονοκέφαλος!  :Very Happy: 

Αλήθεια έχει απομείνει καμία παντόφλα με SKL στην Ελλάδα πλέον;;;

----------


## sotos89

Δυστυχώς φίλε μου είμαι στη δυσάρεστη θέση να πω πως οχι , απόσο ξέρω αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα παντόφλα με SKL και γενικά με οτιδήποτε τουμπαριστή( Μak, MWM, παλιες ΜΑΝ ) Τελευταίο πλοίο με SKL  είχε το ΑΙΝΟΣ  απο την Κεφαλονιά πρωτού βάλουν Caterpillar. Απο Ρίο-Αντιρριο το τελευταίο ήταν το Αργονάυτης με 2 SKL 1000αρες μεχρι το 2011 που εφύγε οριστικά.Οπως βλέπεις κι εσύ οι τουμπαριστές αποτελούν  ''ειδος υπο εξαφάνιση'' πλεον για τα πλοία στην Ελλάδα .Ισως να υπάρχουν σε μικρά επιβατικά πλοία κυρίως τουριστικά ή μεγαλύτερης ιπποδύναμης σε κάποιο παλιό φορτηγό. 
Για την ιστορία να αναφέρω επιγραμματικά μερικά παραδείγματα πλοίων με SKL μηχανές . 
Απο Ρίο -Αντιρριο ''ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ'' , ''XANTHOYLA V '' , ''ΑΓΙΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ'' ,'' ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ'', ''ΣΟΦΡΑΣ'' , ''ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ''  
Ακόμη δύο που θυμάμαι ήταν ο ΑΙΑΣ του Σαρώνικου με 2 SKL 1320 μία και το ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ  με επίσης 2 SKL 1320 η κάθε μία.. Οποιος γνώριζει κάποιο άλλο ας με συμπληρώσει...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάποιες φωτογραφίες είναι ούτως ή άλλως ιστορικές, ανεξάρτητα από την ποιότητα τους σε σχέση με το πόσο παλιά τραβήχτηκαν, ή από πόσο μακρινό πλάνο προέρχονται (κροπ). Ας πάμε λοιπόν να δούμε μία πραγματικά μοναδική εικόνα, το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ και μετέπειτα ΚΛΕΙΩ, όταν κατασκευαζόταν στο ναυπηγείο Βασιλειάδη στη Σαλαμίνα το _1984_. Αποτελεί λεπτομέρεια από πολύ μεγαλύτερη φωτογραφία του καλού μας φίλου _Peter J. Fitzpatrick.

.Peter J. Fitzpatrick.jpg
© Peter J. Fitzpatrick
_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο φωτογραφίες που τις χωρίζουν τριάντα χρόνια και δύο ωκεανοί.

Κατ' αρχάς, σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ, να δούμε ακόμα μία ιστορική φωτό του φίλου μας _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_, και πάλι από το _1984_, αλλά με το τότε _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ στο ναυπηγείο Βασιλειάδη στη Σαλαμίνα σε αρκετά προχωρημένο στάδιο κατασκευής, πολύ κοντά στην καθέλκυση του.

By Peter Fitzpatrick.jpg
_© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_

Και κατόπιν, ως _KLIO_, στην εξωτική Παταγονία στη Χιλή, εν έτει _2014_.

smugmug.com_2014-12-28.jpg
_Πηγή : smugmug.com_

----------

